

Next Year's Top 20 Startups - khmel
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49793108

======
khmel
Congrats to SoFi that is transforming the student loan industry and was co-
founded by my classmate Jim! Good idea to push student interest down though
refinancing from alumni. Good way to monetize social capital of university
communities.

------
Cataclysmic
I'd have the patience to skim through those if they didn't load a new page for
each slide :P

